# What to do when bringing home a puppy...



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! 

We will be bringing home a puppy in TWO WEEKS!!!  Obviously, I am excited. 

I have read a lot about how to bring home a puppy and have bought all the things on the list of "Top Ten Things You Must Have" when bringing a puppy home. I think I feel pretty good so far, but the actually meeting of the dog and breeder, bringing her into the car/crate, etc..... I'm a bit unsure about. 

I've read a lot of Cesar Millan's books and seen his video on how to bring home a puppy. However, I'm so worried my puppy won't have all her shots (she would have only gotten the first set), so I don't want any chance of her getting sick. I know it's important for me to walk with her and get her used to me, but I want to make sure to do this safely. 

How did you bring your puppy home if she's only gotten the first set of shots? Did you leave her in the crate with her mom's scent and a chew toy? Did you pick her up from the breeder's car and put her immediately into the crate? I'm not sure what I see in my head so if I could get as much of a visual "walk through" as possible, I would really appreciate it! 

Thanks you!


----------



## lyssie (Apr 6, 2011)

ohhh congrats on your new puppy !!! you must be so excited !!! i know the days couldn't come quick enough for me ... now i wish i could rewind them because our pup Yogi is growing up too fast !!!!

i went with my mum to pick Yogi up and he did whimper a bit on the way home but then settled into my lap and slept most of the way. and now every time we get in the car, he whimpers for the first minute then goes to sleep and is quite content and loves travelling with us.

i think it was easier for us because we have another dog at home so the puppy wasn't alone. we kept him in the back yard w/ his mate, Moto and when i could, i got other friends to bring their dogs over to meet him.

now he has only had his second set of shots but i have taken him on small walks (not to popular dog places though) but just around the block to expose him to new things. i was always of the understanding to isolate the pup until 2 weeks after their last shots ... but a vet told me it's a low risk of them getting sick and a high risk of them not being socially acceptable when they are older if you don't take them out in that period (8 - 16 weeks of whatever it is)... so i figgured puppy school and going out and about but not to dog parks and that would be fine for him. everyone is different though ... it's just what you feel comefortable with.

sounds to me like you know what you're talking about if you've read up on everything !!!!

happy puppy-ing ! you'll be great !


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Hi Lyssie, 

Thank you for sharing your experience! I am having a hard time between making sure she doesn't get sick and making sure she gets a LOT of socialization. She's been handled by adults and children since she was born (we're getting her from a breeder). However, I still want to make sure she gets as much socialization as possible. I am a kindergarten teacher so I would love to bring Ellie to work with me every day.... eventually. Maybe years and years from now! I know, could be a pipe-dream! LOL! 

Would it be a bad idea if I brought her to my classroom after I pick her up from the breeder? She will be 7 weeks and 4 days old. My class is super, super clean since it will be the last day of school. The children are all extremely well behaved and the classroom is well ventilated. I could put a blanket and set up a playpen for her so that she can meet people (with clean hands of course!). Since I will be home with her for the entire summer, it would just be me. I'm worried she won't get enough socialization and I've read that before the puppy is 3 months, s/he needs to meet 100 people!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations on your new baby

If you sign up for a puppy class, your puppy can get the socialization with other puppies and be safe. 
Before bringing the puppy home, you might ask the breeder if you can send a tshirt,blanket or toy so she can put the Mom's scent on it to bring home with you so the puppy wont be so homesick. And on the way home, if you have to stop, dont let the puppy go at a place where alot of other pups have gone, like rest stops. 
They can go for walks, just dont take them to a place where there are alot of places where dogs congregrate. 

I wouldnt rad too much into Ceaser Milans videos, his techniques are alittle harsh in my opinion for goldens. They have such tender hearts. In the puppy section is a wealth of information. And if you cant find it just ask away.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats on your pup! I just brought my boy home yesterday. We had a 6 hour ride back with him, and I brought a crate with us, but I didn't need to use it. He rode on my lap or on the empty seat next to me and was a perfect angel. We had to stop twice so he could use the bathroom and we stopped at a gas station both times (which was one of the only places we could think of). 

My pup is going to classes on Tuesday and Wednesday nights. I am not letting him walk around places where a lot of strange dogs wander (although I feel my neighborhood is very safe). Just don't take your pup to dog parks or pet stores, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Rainheart, 

I wish our puppy would be as well behaved as yours! I am dying to have a puppy in my lap right now!  

I'm not too sure about Cesar Millan's techniques for goldens either. From what I can tell, these dogs already love and want to please. It seems most of his strategies are how to train dogs who are much more dominating. 

I just wanted to make sure I associate positive things for our girl right from the start and try to avoid anything negative. I was going to sign up for puppy classes, but the ones I've looked at said the puppies need to have all the shots cleared. My vet won't vaccinate a puppy until after she is 8 weeks since she has her mom's natural antibodies. But, by the time she gets all her shots, she would be 16 weeks and would have missed the socialization period.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Serawyn

I am happy for you. Our puppy, Kelly, was picked up 2 weeks ago. My daughter and I were in a state of bliss. Is that cute thing ours? Really? Once we got home we introduced her to the house and her brother Tor. Luckly, they fell in love, and Tor has been a great help in playing with her and teaching her to pee in the right spot. I am kidding, but having an older loving dog does help. They play catch and play fight until they drop with their tongues sticking out. In the absence of a dog, you will have to be her partner. We were with Tor and he is one of the nicest dogs I know.

Bringing her to school? think about it twice. I would do it but remember that socializing for a 8 weeks old puppy is biting, catching toys we throw, and play tag. Puppies at this age don't stand still to be petted. Kelly only does that when she is pooped!

Since we live in a dirty city, we cannot bring her out until all her shots are done. We socialize with my neighbors' kids, 5 and 9 years old. Tor even think he is theirs as well. They both enter their apartment and feel at home there.

I just want to share how we feel. Having a puppy is liking having a human baby. All your free time is taking care of her. The trick to be happy is to laugh at the messes they do. I spent 5 minutes filming her ripping through paper. She just loved the noise it made as she pulled it with her teeth. The house is a mess, but is a happy one!

In Brazil we do not use crate training. Kelly got her own apartment in the balcony. She whimpered a lot during the first night. but eventually settled. The first few nights she cried a bit. Then she was fine, so fine, she has graduated, and now spends the night with the sliding doors open. We only close it when we go out. Sometimes she comes in and sleeps under my daughter's bed.

CONGRATULATIONS! Enjoy your baby because they grow so fast!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Serawyn 

Sharing pics from our riding home!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

BTW, the dog car seat is Tor's. I bet she won't fit in it today. She is gained 5 pounds since she came home.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kelly is adorable! 

To the OP, a clear cheap shower curtain under the crate/ lining the car is great for the first month. 

Work right away at housebreaking and a great recall. 

The book Puppy's First Steps by Dr. Nicholas Dodman is truly excellent.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Serawyn said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> We will be bringing home a puppy in TWO WEEKS!!!  Obviously, I am excited.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Getting mine in 6 weeks!! What are the top-10 things?


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Here you go:http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...62978-10-products-help-survive-puppyhood.html and congratulations!!!


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats! please post some pics!

my tip would be to have patience and enjoy every moment of their puppyhood cuz they grow fast!

Ellvy the World's Sweetest English Golden Retriever


----------

